# Repost: How do you SuperSix 3 owners like your bikes?



## jeremy524 (Jul 1, 2010)

I apparently posted this in the wrong section, so I will try here.

I am a mountain bike rider that dabbles in racing. I have been in the market for a road bike for a couple months and have ran the gambit of Craigslist, Ebay, etc. I have ridden Specialized- Tarmac and Roubaix, Trek Madone 5.2, Look 566 and now am demoing a SuperSix 3. I really like the ride of both the Look and the Cannondale. I plan to ride on club rides and step up to some racing. How have you SuperSix guys liked your bikes? Is this bike a good bang for the buck? I also want a bike I can feel proud to ride and not worry about upgrading for a while (I have spent way too much time reading about the different bikes).

Thank you for the help.


----------



## repro (Nov 11, 2009)

Can't really compare it to any of the bikes you mentioned, but I am very happy with it in terms of ride quality etc I do a lot of 60-80 miles ride including some hills and the bike feels awesome both on the way up (very responsive, climing is just real fun with this bike, you find your rythm and roll on  ) and on the way down (feels stable also when cornering at high speeds, only thing there's been some "wobble" feeling on the rear wheel, but since I replaced the tyre (same ultremo r1) it's fine again)

....for the 3 I certainly would replace the Ultegra with Force (my LBS did it at no additional costs), obviously it's very subjective, but I feel Force 10 it's miles better than ultegra

As you might have read there are some clicking issues in the bb or the stearing tube, I had both as well but got resovled with some lube (not sure the guys on here have the same issues)

As you might have read in teh CAAD 2011 post the SS has not changed for 2011 apart from the colour schemes and the config has changed so that with the 105 it starts at 2k and the SS3 equiv (ie Ultegra) is around 500USD cheaper due to lower specs....given that and the fact that they stopped producing the Six you'll probably will see that bike much more around than this year (I am from London and so far seen only 1 other SS on the road eventhough I am out every weekend)

hope that helps


----------



## jeremy524 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you repro, that does help. 

I have ridden both Ultegra and Force and liked both just fine. I figure I will get accustomed to whichever I end up with. I love my X.0 on my mountain bike so I will ask my LBS about the possibility of changing. 

The two biggest differences I noticed between the Look and the Cannondale are that the Look is a bit more relaxed and the Cannnondale is more resposive (steering, accelerating etc.). I surmise the differences will become more apparent as I get more time in the saddle. The Look feels good after being on a mountain bike. However, I figure as I get more miles on the road bike I will prefer a more aggressive/horizontal riding position, aka the Cannondale.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

jeremy524 said:


> I apparently posted this in the wrong section, so I will try here.
> 
> I am a mountain bike rider that dabbles in racing. I have been in the market for a road bike for a couple months and have ran the gambit of Craigslist, Ebay, etc. I have ridden Specialized- Tarmac and Roubaix, Trek Madone 5.2, Look 566 and now am demoing a SuperSix 3. I really like the ride of both the Look and the Cannondale. I plan to ride on club rides and step up to some racing. How have you SuperSix guys liked your bikes? Is this bike a good bang for the buck? I also want a bike I can feel proud to ride and not worry about upgrading for a while (I have spent way too much time reading about the different bikes).
> 
> Thank you for the help.


The 10 or 11 Supersix is a fantastic bike, Ive been riding 80+ mile rides last 5 or 6 weekends and its been very comfortable. Id say the 10 Supersix is stiff enough to satisfy me. I think valuewise Cannondale gives you great bang for the buck. A Supersix 3 should be plenty good and unless you are one who needs the best you shouldnt need to upgrade anything. With the exception of my Hollowgrams, pretty much everything on my bike is lesser than what comes on a Supersix 3, and my bike still weighs 16 lbs. I highly recommend the Supersix. The only bikes I can compare it to are the 09 Supersix and Trek 5500. The 10 Supersix eclipses both in every aspect. IMO Trek 5.2 isnt even in the same ball game.


----------



## jeremy524 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you Devastator.

I took the SuperSix for an hour and forty-five minute ride today. I really enjoyed the ride and have absolutely no complaints. I rode over rough roads, sidewalks and several climbs. I really do not have a point of reference on a road bike, but the bike was comfortable (once I took out three spacers from under the stem) and fast. I felt no flex and when I stood on the pedals it took off. I felt great on the bike and will be a proud owner if I am able to make a deal with the LBS. I did not want to give the bike back and asked the salesman to hold it for me for a couple days. Maybe in a couple months, I will be able to do 80 mile rides on the weekend:thumbsup: .


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Try a team bike with Campy grouppo that is even better.


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

Just a heads up, but are you getting a good deal on the 2010 SuperSix? Rumor has it that the Six Carbon will disappear next year, and the SuperSix with 105 will be slightly over $2k MSRP. Not sure if this is accurate but others can chime in. Also not sure if the 2011 SuperSix frame will be identical to the 2010 version, or will it user cheaper carbon to justify the lower price.


----------



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

bump !
I was told from LBS the 2011 will start arriving between end of Aug to beginning of Sept,
anyone has more detail please chim in, I am also very interetsed to know if there will be any differences between the 2010 SS and the 2011 SS, so far I was told they will be identical except the paint.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi jinnjia:

For both our sakes, I hope you're correct about delivery of 2011 Super Six in August. I heard from a source today, that it will more likely be September/October. LBS has advised that the frame is unchanged apart from paint scheme. Imho, apart from Cannondale has taken a step backwards in esthetics. 

Been without my 08 (warranty replacement) since April, so am understandly anxious to ride the replacement. As fortune has it, a Cannondale forum member helped me get something fun to ride in the mean time. If you've ordered an 2011, hope you get yours soon.

CHL


----------



## Rustytoy (Aug 20, 2010)

I put my 2011 SS on order yesterday, (he dale rep just happen to be there abd said the end of sept for the color versions 54 and up. I got it in black cause I don't like to look faster than I am. So that will be the end of october. Hope that helps


----------

